# Your favourite beans and blends of 2013



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

I've only been buying freshly roasted whole beans since about August and mostly from Has Bean, so with that in mind here's my top 3 for brewed:

1. Has Bean El Salvador Finca Noruega Washed Bourbon - fabulously nutty, toffee and honeycomb flavours

2. Has Bean Talk Like a Pirate Blend (70% Sumatra Wahana Natural, 30% El Salvador Argentina Fincona 1 Catimor Natural) - boozy heaven

3. Has Bean Columbia El Meridiano Rioblanco Columbian SC Decaf - really tasty and hard to tell it's a decaf

Special mention goes to Has Bean's surprise Christmas present of the Yellow Pacamara. That would be my no.1 if only I could have managed to get a consistent brew of those amazing tropical fruits.

What were your top 3, 5 or 10?


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Out: Hasbean Jailbreak, not bought myself but a cafe I was stopping at almost daily was serving it, was excellent straight and with milk.

In: Hasbean Indian Peaberry.

ALso the rave Peruvian, darker than what most would drink for filter but great beans, need to get some more of those.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Highlights for 2013:

Single origin : Rave Java Jampit

Blend: Rave Fudge


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Three for me .

Londinium DSOL earlier in year . It's Rwandan something and is now back on their website.

Unkle funka from extract , seasonal so no longer about currently . Stonking cappucino blend .

Jampit . Rave enough said .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Raves Jampit .....awesome

The Londinium DSOL Rawandan one was great

Raves Fudge stands out too (even for someone who doesn't generally have milk based drinks).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Going to be hard to decide , Ive tried approx 65 different coffees in the past 12 months. Ive only disliked about 8 of them!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Caravan's Rio Azul. Had a fantastic flat white with it in Curator's but couldn't get it dialled in at home.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Workshop Coffee Cult of Done v14 and 15

Hasbean Espresso Perfetio

James Gourmet Formula 6

2013 taught me to like blends again as I used to be a single origin only fan. 2014 should be interesting


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Espressos would be Cult of Done and Notes Bokaso


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

For espresso those worthy of a mention for me have been:-

Workshops Santa Clara SO Espresso (around same time as v14 Cult)

Again workshops Cult of Done v15 (SO Hunkute)

James Gourmets Operation Cherry Red - really floral and generally interesting in cup

And then I remember something I had from Extract , which had notes of banana pie written on the bag I think it was there El Chollo Ethiopian? Again a SO

I only which I could brew some of the beans I had at the start of the year again as I have moved on equipment wise! - remembering the Jirmiwachu SO Espresso from SQM especially , so much strawberry


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

CallumT said:


> And then I remember something I had from Extract , which had notes of banana pie written on the bag I think it was there El Chollo Ethiopian? Again a SO


Good to see that on here - I've got a bag resting just now.


----------



## EdinburghKyle (Nov 12, 2013)

My highlight was the Fazenda Santa Ines from Monmouth. They didn't keep it on for long but it was my favourite coffee ever, brewed on the V60. Great hazelnut / toffee notes, just how I like it.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

In no particular order my favourite beans of 2013 are:

Rave: Java Jampit, Sumatra Jagong Village, Rwanda Gisuma Red Bourbon and Rwanda Impala Red Bourbon

Londinium: DSOL Rwanda Koakaka

Roberts & Co: Australian Skybury

Coffeebeanshop: Peruvian Yanesha

Has Bean: Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural

Atkinonson's: Ethiopian Djimmah Ilbu Grade 4, Thalia Blend, Espresso Lusso Blend


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

For me my standout blends have been Square mile red brick, the one out in October time, Rave's Italian Job and the current Coffee Compass DSOL.

For single origins i loved Rave's Jampit as many did on here but for me the Jagong beat it hands down.

There was a londinium SO that i had from Costa Rica that i loved but cannot remember the name, my aim for 2014 is to try much more of Londinium along with my usual Rave orders. Coffee Compass will also get explored after their latest DSOL offering!

Spukey


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just occurred to me I tried zero Redbrick in 2013. Ill have to change that this yr!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Squaremile Columbia La Buitrera Huila.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Guatemalan Los Cerritos from Extract would be my fav I think.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

For brewed, Workhouse Coffee's Ethiopian Yirgacheffe and Tanzanian Ruvuma (I think that's what it was), and Rave's Rwandan Gisuma Red Bourbon

For espresso, I've liked pretty much all the Londinium beans I've had, a Brazilian they no longer stock (can't remember details, but Reiss sold me a machine after a couple of shots of it) and the current Rwandan Kinunu Red Bourbon being particularly great.

I also enjoyed Rave's Java Jampit and Sumatran Jagong and Has Bean's Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural.

Apart from the Workhouse beans which are local to me, I can thank the forum for introducing me to the rest - 2013 was a great year for coffee for me.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Just occurred to me I tried zero Redbrick in 2013. Ill have to change that this yr!


Current one is great, placed an order over Christmas hoping to get the blend they had advertised at the time but the components changed before they shipped mine. Initially disappointed as the last iteration sounded more to my taste but this lot is seriously good.


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

My year started late but I did squeeze a few in

red brick - nice

has bean - yellow bourbon really nice

late to the party but just pipped yellow bourbon was cult of done

just about to order some rave beans as I have a weeks supply left

fudge is looking good, maybe the jagong if the jampit is missing in action ...


----------



## drjones (Jan 6, 2014)

Workshop's La Illusion from El Salvador for me.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've just finished a bag of Jatoba Minas Gerais.

Producer: Dutra Farm Group.

Process: Pulped Natural.

Varieties: Catuai and Mundo Novo.

Origin: Brazil.

My wife bought me these as a six month package from Square Mile

I can honestly say Ive never had a better filter coffee.

Done in the French press.


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

Monmouth Blue Batak. Can anyone suggest anything similar? The current Monmouth Sumatran one just isn't as good.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/asia/products/sumatra-takengon-gayon-mountains-double-picked-fully-washed ??


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

steveop said:


> Monmouth Blue Batak. Can anyone suggest anything similar? The current Monmouth Sumatran one just isn't as good.


I've got to admit there was something about the blue batak I really enjoyed. The spice notes were incredible...Maybe try an indian washed coffee, or as gary suggested the takengon, although from memory Monmouth roasted the Batak fairly dark, it was a while ago cant remember. All depends what you liked about it I guess


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Highlights for 2013:
> 
> Single origin : Rave Java Jampit
> 
> Blend: Rave Fudge


Exactly the same for me, I do miss the jampit...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee compass have Jampit still I believe.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Coffee compass have Jampit still I believe.


So do you 20kg of it.... greedy bugger


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just opened the first kilo of it this afternoon. I had almost forgotten how delicate it is!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I just opened the first kilo of it this afternoon. I had almost forgotten how delicate it is!


Did you have to buy a new freezer to store it all ? lol


----------

